# Grouse



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Where do they go when it gets cold like this? I got some during the deer hunt and I got some in September but is it the same when the snow is on the ground? I would appreciate any information or feed back on getting some of these mountain chickens. I love to make soup out of those things. And a friend of mine is coming up from out of town and we just want to make sure that we are going to have a good time.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It depends which ones you are chasing. Blues actually can go higher or stay where they were earlier in the season. Try looking in the thick pine forests. My dad and I have seen a lot of them while out looking for christmas trees. I now take my gun and a saw when we go out! As for the ruffs, I believe they do move lower. Our cabin is around 8000 feet, and we have seen them throughout the whole year up there. Ruffs are funny creatures. They'll start to burrow under the snow to hide from predators, or to use it as an insulating blanket to keep out of the wind. In whatever case, look in the thick trees. You're bound to run into a few.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I often have wondered the same thing, once you get a little snow the grouse become drastically harder to find. My hypothesis is (just from walking around a lot) that they spend more time in the trees so leave less scent. I know that’s not entirely true though because if you get a nice light snow tracking them can be a lot of fun. Though it drives you crazy with all those little circles they like to walk in!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

They've been really hard to find lately.

Like the other guys said, I think they hole up in the thick trees and are harder to find or flush.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This forum is awesome. Thanks for the information If I get anything I will be sure to post a picture. Heck, I'll even post pictures if I dont get anything. I usually prefer blues becuase of their size but ruffed are just as good when it comes to flavor. I will be checking out some pretty thick pines for the blues. chaserofallbirds information is much appreciated aswell. I actually checked out a book at the library about hunting grouse across america but doesn't really help as much as chasers info. Anyhow I have always hunted big game and making the switch to upland game feels great. Especially when you actually get to react when those grouse burst from right underneath you. I have enough years of pent up fraustration to take out on those grouse that I could hunt them for the rest of my life. Many of times have the ruined a stalk on a good deer for me. ITS PAY BACK TIME!!!! :evil: :twisted: I sure if I come across them they will make my heart skip a beat or two but I can usually close the deal if I can get a second shot on them. The first shot is usually in their general direction and sometimes I clip a wing but my respiration needs to return to normal before I can actually close the deal.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Go get 'em. Let us know if you have any success, I think I'll make another hunt or two before the deep snow comes. It's been a good grouse year, the weather has cooperated nicely after that string of rainy weekends in September and October.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The picture above is where I hot this guy....








Just one for the entire day but... It's better than nothing. I walked over to a Ponderosa pine and noticed some grousing dropings and when I looked up I shot this guys head off...


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

One grouse a day is a good day. Nice job on finding one. On a side note it's generally considered more sporting to let them fly before shooting their head off.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

whoops... sporting or not I just wanted to make sure that I ruined the least amount of meat as possible on it and a head shot usually does the job. My buddy that was up with me wanted to get one to mount so I guess in his case he probably would have waited and let it fly. Either way I guess the grouse soup is just as good. When I grabbed the grouse I tripped and fell and I was on steep ground and the grouse tumbled for a good hundred yards once I got down to it I spotted a moose antler. funny how things work out.


----------

